

Twitter, make your choice, acquire a media sharing service or launch your own - abraham
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2010/12/28/image-upload-twitter-difficult/

======
kmfrk
What she wants is Tumblr. And, from a developer perspective, look how they are
coping with downtime. (Horribly.)

I think Twitter already pissed off enough developers by publishing their own
free Twitter client. A free, integrated photo service would not appease a lot
of people. I can still remember when TapBots touted their upcoming, secret
iPad app, which, as it turned out, was a paid Twitter app. Ouch.

~~~
wizardishungry
A free, integrated photo service would not appease a lot of people.

Except for people who aren't web developers (aka Real Users®)

~~~
kmfrk
The phrasing was a little misleading; a lot of people will be annoyed at such
a move, but that is not to say that many other people will embrace it.

------
jonursenbach
Light grey text on a white background scalds my eyes.

~~~
ronnier
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://thenextweb.com/twitte...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2010/12/28/image-
upload-twitter-difficult/)

~~~
markkat
Thank you for this. I had no idea what I was missing.

------
adityakothadiya
This is exactly what my wife struggled for this very moment. It was so hard
for her to use Twitpic or Tweetdeck when all she wanted to post a photo from
Twitter site. They should really just add their own photo sharing service or
integrate seamlessly to other service from their current web site. Their
iPhone app is quite good, wish they can bring that experience on their web
site.

~~~
callmeed
The app was an acquisition (and a good one) ... my guess is that none of the
current services are good/polished enough to do what they want.

------
Z3UX
I really miss Pownce for this. I loved it because I could share anything I
wanted with my friends. :)

------
barredo
Twitter is not for sharing photos. That's the whole point of twitter.

~~~
zeedotme
but it is for sharing information and i'd argue that information can come in
the form of photos, video, documents, links etc..

~~~
coderdude
That's kind of a slippery slope though. Information is data and data is
anything!

